# Trans Fat



## JasnoE (Jan 30, 2007)

I think that it is exelent that the government wants to outlaw trans fat in food  , but i have a question does anyone know what thet are planning on replacing it with, and will this be better than trans fat or worse


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2007)

I didnt even know they were contemplating the idea.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 30, 2007)

First it Trans Fats whats next are guns?  Time to start stocking the bunker.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 30, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> First it Trans Fats whats next are guns?  Time to start stocking the bunker.



Maybe the should allow mercury in foods also?


----------



## ABCs (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, Mr. Bloomberg already passed the ban in New York City.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 30, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Maybe the should allow mercury in foods also?




i love it adds that special flavor to the tuna.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Yeah, Mr. Bloomberg already passed the ban in New York City.



I think it already happened in California too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2007)

What is the function of using trans fat anyway?  Preservative?  Flavor?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2007)

^^ they make sure the product can sit on the shelf for pretty much ever.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 30, 2007)

Trans fat is a type of processed fat that does not occur in naturally.  I's also called hydrogenated or partially hydrogenated fat/oil. Used in baked goods like donuts, breads, crackers, potato chips, cookies and many other processed food products like margarine and salad dressings.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> What is the function of using trans fat anyway?  Preservative?  Flavor?



makes it a solid at room temp.  They use it in baking cause theirs is no grease stains.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> makes it a solid at room temp.  They use it in baking cause theirs is no grease stains.



saturated fats are solid at room temperature also though.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

If you guys would like to know the process of making trans fatted oils I got it right here. Lets not forget I am losing my job because a bunch of fat asses cant stand to not put foods into their mouth! There for they have to ban trans fatty foods. I dont know why they think this is going to make a huge difference? Oh well here goes the process of hydro oils.

They send us spec 131 oil which is veg oil. Very soft and will not set up. We are told to make it into another certain spec of oil. Say a 74. So we are making it into a spec 74. A 74 runs to a certain melting point (referred to as metler). You pump the veg oil (131 oil) into a converter. Let it heat up to a certain temp which is normally for a 74 around 325 degrees. Then we have what we call mix tanks. Its a tank we punp 2000lbs of oil into and once that tank reaches 140 degrees or so we add a mix. A mix is catalyst and celetom powder. The cat is basically nickel. So we let it agitate for a few minutes and then pump it into the converter with the rest of the soy bean oil. From there we put the converter on hydrogen gas. And cook it for X-amount of minutes. Normally with 74's 70 minutes. After that time is over you check it and see if it is at a certain metler (which is remember melting point). If it is we cool the oil and send it to get cleaned up (which is where they pull the nickel and impurities out of the oil. 

Yep job sucks, but I am losing it and who likes their job. I think its total shit that the goverment is banning things like this. Why are people so lazy and have no self control that they simply cant eat these types of things? I say if a fat ass wants to be that then let em. Its not like they arent going to shove a bunch of saturated fats from donuts and french fries into thier pie hole.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 31, 2007)

Fucking bullshit. So much for own responsibility. What if I want to eat 1 delicious iced chocolate donut once a month? 

So what people get fat? Own fault. Those people shouldn't be entitled to social health security anymore and that's the end of the problem. 

They should just make sure it's on the label. No need to ban it. What's next, McDonalds? Alcohol? Tobacco?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 31, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> i love it adds that special flavor to the tuna.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> If you guys would like to know the process of making trans fatted oils I got it right here. Lets not forget I am losing my job because a bunch of fat asses cant stand to not put foods into their mouth! There for they have to ban trans fatty foods. I dont know why they think this is going to make a huge difference? Oh well here goes the process of hydro oils.
> 
> They send us spec 131 oil which is veg oil. Very soft and will not set up. We are told to make it into another certain spec of oil. Say a 74. So we are making it into a spec 74. A 74 runs to a certain melting point (referred to as metler). You pump the veg oil (131 oil) into a converter. Let it heat up to a certain temp which is normally for a 74 around 325 degrees. Then we have what we call mix tanks. Its a tank we punp 2000lbs of oil into and once that tank reaches 140 degrees or so we add a mix. A mix is catalyst and celetom powder. The cat is basically nickel. So we let it agitate for a few minutes and then pump it into the converter with the rest of the soy bean oil. From there we put the converter on hydrogen gas. And cook it for X-amount of minutes. Normally with 74's 70 minutes. After that time is over you check it and see if it is at a certain metler (which is remember melting point). If it is we cool the oil and send it to get cleaned up (which is where they pull the nickel and impurities out of the oil.
> 
> Yep job sucks, but I am losing it and who likes their job. I think its total shit that the goverment is banning things like this. Why are people so lazy and have no self control that they simply cant eat these types of things? I say if a fat ass wants to be that then let em. Its not like they arent going to shove a bunch of saturated fats from donuts and french fries into thier pie hole.



Sorry you're losing your job.  

I still think transfats are dangerous and there is no place for them in anyones diet.  A fat person is still going to be fat even without transfat.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Fucking bullshit. So much for own responsibility. What if I want to eat 1 delicious iced chocolate donut once a month?
> 
> So what people get fat? Own fault. Those people shouldn't be entitled to social health security anymore and that's the end of the problem.
> 
> They should just make sure it's on the label. No need to ban it. What's next, McDonalds? Alcohol? Tobacco?



Donuts were around long before Transfats


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 1, 2007)

The push to eliminate Trans Fats is not so much because it makes people fat. It is because it increases a persons risk of heart disease many fold.



> Trans fats do two things that raise the risk of developing heart disease:
> 
> * Trans fats raise blood levels of so-called bad cholesterol (LDL-cholesterol). LDL-cholesterol is a risk factor for heart disease.
> * Trans fats lower blood levels of so-called good cholesterol (HDL-cholesterol). HDL-cholesterol protects against heart disease.
> ...


Source: Trans Fat


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> The push to eliminate Trans Fats is not so much because it makes people fat. It is because it increases a persons risk of heart disease many fold.
> 
> 
> Source: Trans Fat


----------



## ABCs (Feb 1, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> The push to eliminate Trans Fats is not so much because it makes people fat. It is because it increases a persons risk of heart disease many fold.
> 
> 
> Source: Trans Fat



And smoking causes cancer, and liquor causes liver disease.... the question is, where do we draw the line?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 1, 2007)

JasnoE said:


> I think that it is exelent that the government wants to outlaw trans fat in food  , but i have a question does anyone know what thet are planning on replacing it with, and will this be better than *trans fat* or worse


Anything is better than trans fat.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 1, 2007)

ABCs said:


> And smoking causes cancer, and liquor causes liver disease.... the question is, where do we draw the line?


They need to be drawn, who the hell wants Cancer, liver disease or blood clotting?


----------



## ABCs (Feb 1, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> They need to be drawn, who the hell wants Cancer, liver disease or blood clotting?



So you would be fine with the government drawing liquor from the open market? Are you serious? Oh wait, didn't they try that once...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2007)

ABCs said:


> So you would be fine with the government drawing liquor from the open market? Are you serious? Oh wait, didn't they try that once...


I have liver disease, my father also had it from years of being a drunk.....now he's dying from it.

Yeah, liquor is good.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2007)

I heard through the grape vine that you can still get trans fat from an underground source....for those who need a fix.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> If you guys would like to know the process of making trans fatted oils I got it right here. Lets not forget I am losing my job because a bunch of fat asses cant stand to not put foods into their mouth! There for they have to ban trans fatty foods. I dont know why they think this is going to make a huge difference? Oh well here goes the process of hydro oils.
> 
> They send us spec 131 oil which is veg oil. Very soft and will not set up. We are told to make it into another certain spec of oil. Say a 74. So we are making it into a spec 74. A 74 runs to a certain melting point (referred to as metler). You pump the veg oil (131 oil) into a converter. Let it heat up to a certain temp which is normally for a 74 around 325 degrees. Then we have what we call mix tanks. Its a tank we punp 2000lbs of oil into and once that tank reaches 140 degrees or so we add a mix. A mix is catalyst and celetom powder. The cat is basically nickel. So we let it agitate for a few minutes and then pump it into the converter with the rest of the soy bean oil. From there we put the converter on hydrogen gas. And cook it for X-amount of minutes. Normally with 74's 70 minutes. After that time is over you check it and see if it is at a certain metler (which is remember melting point). If it is we cool the oil and send it to get cleaned up (which is where they pull the nickel and impurities out of the oil.
> 
> Yep job sucks, but I am losing it and who likes their job. I think its total shit that the goverment is banning things like this. Why are people so lazy and have no self control that they simply cant eat these types of things? I say if a fat ass wants to be that then let em. Its not like they arent going to shove a bunch of saturated fats from donuts and french fries into thier pie hole.





sorry to hear you are losing your job.  Have you started to look for something else?  Have an idea about what you want to get into?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 2, 2007)

ABCs said:


> And smoking causes cancer, and liquor causes liver disease.... the question is, where do we draw the line?


Smoking and liquor can be controlled which is why it is not sold to minors. Trans fats are present in foods that children eat. How do you control that? Keep children out of grocery stores? ban food in vending machines? Put parents in jail for giving their children packaged/processed foods?

Smoking and drinking are choices made by certain individuals. They are not necessary to live. Food is necessary.


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> sorry to hear you are losing your job.  Have you started to look for something else?  Have an idea about what you want to get into?



I'd love to get into pt'ing. However the demand here is not high whatsoever. And I dont know if I can do everything I need to get it done by the time I need another job. I am not sure. I am very good laying concrete and used to be a concrete guy, but I am not sure at this point. I am almost finished with school and am like a year away from graduating. My major is history and I planned on teaching with it until I got married and had 2 beautiful girls. So kinda up in the air right now.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> I'd love to get into pt'ing. However the demand here is not high whatsoever. And I dont know if I can do everything I need to get it done by the time I need another job. I am not sure. I am very good laying concrete and used to be a concrete guy, but I am not sure at this point. I am almost finished with school and am like a year away from graduating. My major is history and I planned on teaching with it until I got married and had 2 beautiful girls. So kinda up in the air right now.


I am also sorry to hear about your loss of employment.

Have you tried getting a civil service job?
My spouse took the test for the New York City Transit Authority 3 years ago, it's only now that they called it for a physical and drug test.

Most city and federal work provide you with good benefits.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2007)

MMmmmm donuts   ahaghagagaggaa


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> I'd love to get into pt'ing. However the demand here is not high whatsoever. And I dont know if I can do everything I need to get it done by the time I need another job. I am not sure. I am very good laying concrete and used to be a concrete guy, but I am not sure at this point. I am almost finished with school and am like a year away from graduating. My major is history and I planned on teaching with it until I got married and had 2 beautiful girls. So kinda up in the air right now.



a) where is  'here'

b) you work as you study to get your certification.


----------

